# recomend me some resistance bands for travelling



## pumpster (Apr 6, 2010)

As found in other thread, resistance bands look like a must to take with me travelling. Theres to many to choose from on ebay, can someone recommend some cheap good ones, thanksssss


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

pumpster said:


> As found in other thread, resistance bands look like a must to take with me travelling. Theres to many to choose from on ebay, can someone recommend some cheap good ones, thanksssss


What are you going to do with them? :confused1:


----------

